# Puffy hind legs...?



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Pro has puffiness on the hock and pastern/fetlock area. Mostly on his right hind...whick is odd because his injured one is his left hind. But they are both like this. 

My riding instructor had no idea what it could be. He is not sore and they are not warm. 

Any ideas?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Wind puffs?










Merck Veterinary Manual
Wind Puffs Are Swelling in Your Horse's Ankle | MyHorse.com
The Horse | Windpuffs in Horses
SmartPak Equine - Health & Nutrition for Horses - Common Equine Problems - Windpuffs


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

^^Thanks!

I don't quite understand.

Are they little bump type things, or are they the whole general fetlock joint area? 

Some pictures on google look like it (the ones where the whole area looks puffy - not just the little bumps). Pro's feel squishy and look kinda puffy. But how would the hock area fit into it?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Pro said:


> ^^Thanks!
> 
> I don't quite understand.
> 
> ...


They can be little bumps or they can affect almost the whole fetlock area. They can appear in the hocks as well (those are called 'boggy' or 'spongy' hocks).

The wind puffs themselves are usually harmless, but they indicate excessive joint strain so care should be taken to prevent future problems such as arthritis, tendinitis, etc.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, ok....

So what can I, and should I do? 

Can I still ride him?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Pro said:


> Oh, ok....
> 
> So what can I, and should I do?
> 
> Can I still ride him?


Yes, you can! I would just get some hind SMB boots for him, and if you've been working him extra hard lately try to take things a little more slowly.

I just went through this exact same thing with my mare and that's what my vet told me to do : )


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Yay! I dont know what I'd do if I couldn't ride him.

Why the boots? What will they do?

Sorry for all my questions


----------



## monarchsjoy (Jul 28, 2010)

I would also suggest cold hosing both of the legs.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Pro said:


> Yay! I dont know what I'd do if I couldn't ride him.
> 
> Why the boots? What will they do?
> 
> Sorry for all my questions


I don't mind! The boots absorb impact and take stress off of the joints : )


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I had an older, probably mid to upper teens retired barrel racer that had that same problem too. I just took it easy on him and hosed his legs down after every ride, except for in the winter of coarse and also rubbed a linement gel on them to, can't quite remember the name of the stuff, but it worked wonders for him.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Gah! First Sam, now Pro? 
Can you give some info on his age, living conditions (outside, in a stall, combo) and what you have been doing with him lately?
My horse, who is stalled at night (boo, but I board. It's what they do) will sometimes stock up if left in for a longer than usual period of time. Basically just excessive fluid. When he is let out in the paddock and walks around for an hour, it goes away.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like he may be stocked up...(fluid build up that occurs in some horses that are stalled, on in a small turnout with little room to really move out)...movement helps, and is highly suggested to prevent stocking up from occuring.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> Gah! First Sam, now Pro?
> Can you give some info on his age, living conditions (outside, in a stall, combo) and what you have been doing with him lately?
> My horse, who is stalled at night (boo, but I board. It's what they do) will sometimes stock up if left in for a longer than usual period of time. Basically just excessive fluid. When he is let out in the paddock and walks around for an hour, it goes away.


I know... My poor boys And their my only riding horses.

Pro is a 25 year old Appy gelding. He is kept in a 7 acre pasture during good weather and a large paddock (he can gallop easily in it).

Actually I have been using him a bit more than I probably have been, but he hasn't shown any lameness or soreness. I've been taking him up the mountain and down to the river. He's actually shown me he's doing good. He doesn't need any breaks climbing at all now! 

I haven't got a pen small enough for him to get like that from being in a small pen.

THANK YOU everyone


----------

